# WARNING - You may not want MPEG4...YET!!



## HDTivoUser (May 2, 2005)

So, I am in the DC local market and they started HD locals last month. I called to change over to MPEG4 but luckily I asked a very pertinent question that I did not like the answer to.

My situation is this.....I have had the HD Tivo since release date and it is set up in my main watching room. I also have a few other HD TVs around the house but none with HD-DVRs. I am too far away from DC to recieve locals OTA and I qualify for and receive NBC and FOX distant networks in HDTV.

I wanted to get the new dish and MPEG4 receivers for all of my non-HDTivo receivers so I could get all of the local networks in HD. However, I was told that if I did this, I would lose my eligibility to receive the distant NBC and FOX HD stations (which I need in my main viewing area). 

So, it looks like I am going to have to wait until they come out with a mpeg4 compatible HD-DVR before I make the switch.

Purpose of this post......if you currently have waivers for distant feeds that you want to keep....don't upgrade to mpeg4 for local HD yet.

Peace!!


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

You should feel fortunate they are giving you a choice. From what I understood, once your HD locals come up, it's se la vie to any HD distant networks locals you may have, no matter what.

Maybe they have changed their tune for people with HD Tivos, so they can continue to use them, until their HD PVR finally hits.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I wonder if you simply activated an H20 if you wouldn't have the HD locals anyway. Supposedly they're tied to your SD locals so if you subscribe to the local package at all they may be automatically activated.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

In Boston, the HD locals are up. I still have my distant nets.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

philly locals are up and i still have mine.


----------



## HDTivoUser (May 2, 2005)

Well.....that sounds promising. So there are people out there that have activated an H20, receive locals in HD, AND still get distant networks in HD for thier HD-Tivo????

Please confirm. 

Thanks!!


----------



## jay07059 (Apr 16, 2004)

HDTivoUser said:


> Well.....that sounds promising. So there are people out there that have activated an H20, receive locals in HD, AND still get distant networks in HD for thier HD-Tivo????
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks!!


I had an H20 installed a little over a month ago. My HD distant feeds are still working perfectly. My HR10-250 records the (old) HD feeds just fine. My new H20 allows me to watch the new HD feeds (local). Works great for when the Eagles game is on, and is blacked out on Sunday Ticket. I watched the ending of their horrible season in glorious HD, and nothing changed at all about my programming or older equipment.

Jay


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

jay07059 - how is picture quality of mpeg4 HD v current?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I think you have to actually accept to receive your locals from DirecTV before they shut off any DNS that you have. Or has this changed as well?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I think anyone with an HR10-250 would have an argument to keep them on, until the HR20 is available.

After that... I think then they have the better argument.


----------

